# sweetheart the croc???



## craig.a.c (Jan 31, 2005)

HI, i would like some help with finding pictures of Sweetheart the croc. I have searched the net unsuccessfully for pictures and decent information. Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers, craig.a.c


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Sweetheart the croc???? from where?


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 31, 2005)

Up in the northen territory in the 70's.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 31, 2005)

good luck craig........

Angel


----------



## bigguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Craig, do you want pics of the croc they drowned while capturing and toured around Australia with, or possably the real sweatheat that is still alive at Green island , Cairns.


----------



## womas4me (Feb 1, 2005)

The one in the museum? near fanny bay in Darwin is great to look at. There was a big croc tearing outboards of the back of boats in Darwin harbour or one of the arms going into it.
Is that the one you are referring to that was drowned Bob or are there two sweethearts, or only one, or ????


----------



## bigguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Sweatheart the croc lived in a river system in the NT and was famous for attacking running outboard motors. He was estimated to be around 18 ft long. Traps were set and a large croc was caught and drowned in the nets. He was stuffed and toured Australia. He was a little shorter than people had thought. One unusal thing he had no scarring on his mouth, yet he attacked running propellors. This croc can be seen at the Darwin museum.

A few years later, a large male croc was caught in the same river system. He was missing about 1 foot of tail, but still measured just under 18 ft. He was named Caseus and is one display at Green Island, Cairns. Caseus's face is covered in scars which resemble prop cuts from an outboard. Also, every time he heard an outboard motor at Green Island, he would react as if it annoyed him. 

So will the real sweatheart please stand up. Was it the one they caught, drowned and toured around Australia that has no scarring and was far shorter than all the witnesses claimed, or is it Caseus at Green Island who was the correct size, had the prop scarring and hates outboard motor noise.


----------



## womas4me (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure but the outboard attacks, was that a territorial thing. I believe it used to protect / defend a certain area of river.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2005)

You've convinced me bigguy :lol:

Angel


----------



## instar (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.abc.net.au/farnorth/stories/s949352.htm
http://www.herbertonss.qld.edu.au/landofoz/judedwin.htm
http://abcasiapacific.com/englishbites/stories/s1234650.htm#3
http://www.ansto.gov.au/info/press/2000_04.html
http://www.applesforhealth.com/PetHealth/dcsdyl6.html

Sweetheart
One of the most famous crocodiles in Australia's history is Sweetheart. Between September 1978 and July 1979 there was a string of attacks on small aluminium fishing boats in the Finniss River, Northern Territory when a 5.1 metre male crocodile got into the ( for crocs unusual) habit of biting outboard motors and attacking and overturning boats. He never actually killed anyone but still the The N.T.Parks and Wildlife Commission took action and caught him in july 1979 but the croc died soon after, it is common for crocs that in trying to evade capture they exhaust themselves to the point where they do not recover. His body has been preserved and can now be seen at the Northern Territory Museum and Art Galleries of the N.T. in Fannie Bay, Darwin.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Thanks instar for the links.

Cheers.


----------

